# ¡Festejemos los dos mil de Jorgema!



## swift

_Jorgema, compañero:_

¡Dos mil _veces gracias_ por todos
_tus valiosos aportes!_

Felicidades y, _por favor,_ sigue
acompañándonos en los foros.

Un abrazo,

José


----------



## fsabroso

*Paisano, 

Felicitaciones!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Muchas gracias por la ayuda que brindas en los foros!!!
*


----------



## Vampiro

Swift: creo que te hace falta ir al oculista.
Jorgema, un gran abrazo y a por los próximos dos mil.  Siempre es un gusto leerte.
Saludos.
_


----------



## swift

¿Al oculista? ¿Y por qué? 

¡Pisco! (Una botella por cabeza: una para Jorge, otra para F., otra para ti y otra para mí. )


----------



## fsabroso

swift said:


> ¿Al oculista? ¿Y por qué?
> 
> ¡Pisco!


Por el tamaño de letra que usaste.

But it's OK, pude leerlo fácilmente


----------



## swift

¡Ah! Eso. Es que cuando me emociono hablo a voz en cuello.


----------



## Lurrezko

Qué gritos, muchacho. Se os oye desde el Sólo Español.

Mis felicitaciones, Jorge. Siempre te leo con placer, por tu precisión y sensatez y por el hermoso y elegante español que usas, siempre impecable. Que vengan muchos mensajes más.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## Vampiro

Lurrezko said:


> Mis felicitaciones, Jorge. Siempre te leo con placer, por tu precisión y sensatez y por el hermoso y elegante español que usas, siempre impecable.


Es que usa terno.

_


----------



## Lurrezko

Vampiro said:


> Es que usa terno.
> 
> _



Y muy bien planchado.


----------



## swift

¿Con qué podríamos obsequiar a Jorge? ¿Qué tapas le gustarán?


----------



## Aviador

Felicitaciones, vecino (aunque te encuentres lejos de tu tierra).
¡Que sean muchos miles más!



swift said:


> ¿Con qué podríamos obsequiar a Jorge? ¿Qué tapas le gustarán?


No hay peruano que no aprecie un buen ceviche y un pisco sour bien hecho. Yo preparo uno que me ha valido elogios


----------



## utrerana

¡Como va subiendo la media de hilos entre el personal! Los hay ya que van para el master. Josema chiquillo, no pares, sigue sigue y ¡que yo lo vea!
¡FELICIDADES!
Pd: Yo puedo preparar el gazpacho fresquito con sus trocitos de jamón.


----------



## Colchonero

Felicidades, Jorge. Un abrazo.


----------



## Calambur

¡Más felicitaciones, Jorge!
Un saludo cordial.


----------



## swift

Y este muchacho nada que llega...


----------



## Colchonero

Pero, almas de cántaro, ¿alguien le ha avisado de la fiesta?


----------



## Calambur

Es que ni se ha enterado, hombre. Voy a avisarle.


----------



## Lurrezko

Habrá que comprar más pisco, ya me lo he soplado todo.


----------



## swift

Yo le mandé aviso pero para mí que vino a hurtadillas y se llevó el pisco que no se birló Lurr.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ya decía yo que me faltaba.


----------



## Colchonero

Aquí todo el mundo ha catado el pisco menos yo. Calambur, se aprovechan de mí porque soy pequeño


----------



## swift

Mira que como te vuelva a dar un cólico de aquellos, Colch...


----------



## Colchonero

Miserere. Un cólico miserere. Eso se decía por aquí hace muchos años y nunca supe lo que significa.


----------



## swift

Ni quieres enterarte, Colch. Acaba muy mal.


----------



## swift

A ver, ¿y si le traemos tacu tacu, ceviche, choros, causa limeña...?


----------



## Calambur

Colchonero said:


> Aquí todo el mundo ha catado el pisco menos yo. Calambur, se aprovechan de mí porque soy pequeño


Tampoco yo lo he probado, nenín. Pero no te preocupes: acabo de comprobar que en casa hay una botella de "Los artesanos del Cochiguaz", de 40°, igualita a la que aparece en el centro de la imagen ¡y sin abrir! (se nota que no ando muy bien ¿no?). Venite para acá...


----------



## jorgema

Muchas gracias a todos, y mil disculpas. No me había enterado de la fiesta que si no, no los habría dejado esperando. ¡Ya van dos mil? yo que ando distraído. Swift, te agradezco lo del tacu tacu y la causa, y me matas con el ceviche. Un pisco sour para todos, preparado con buen Nájar o mínimo un Queirolo (tienes que probarlos, Calambur, a ser posible puros, pero no más de una copita, que son de temer). 
Saludos a todos, y espero seguir aquí y aprendiendo de ustedes.


----------



## Calambur

¿Es malo el de "Los artesanos...", Jorge?
Vos decime, porque yo compro bebestibles típicos en todas partes -y a veces ni los pruebo-, pero en general me guío por lo que me dicen los vendedores, que tal vez me recomiendan lo que tienen... (la verdad es que de lo único que entiendo algo es de whisky y de vinos).

Ah, si tenés ganas, contame qué es el tacu tacu...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Y yo como marido con cuernos, el último en saberlo. ¡Felicitaciones, estimado!


----------



## jorgema

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Y yo como marido con cuernos, el último en saberlo. ¡Felicitaciones, estimado!



Gracias, Adolfo.


----------



## swift

¿Cómo que no te convidé? Alguien escondió tu invitación, Adolfo.

Vivi, el tacu tacu es una cosa riquísima que hacen los peruanos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Pos no la tengo, acabo de ir a fijarme. Nunca limpio los mensajes, mi casilla es un desastre. Falta aseo. Igual gracias, Joseph.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Felicitaciones Jorgema los dos mil!

Parabéns Jorgema os dois mil!


----------



## Calambur

Gracias, *swift*. Algo me contó *Jorge *por PM, y también me hizo notar que mi botella es de pisco chileno.

*Colchonero*: nos hemos quedado sin bebida para esta ocasión.


----------



## utrerana

¿Arrimo cervecita fresquita?


----------



## SãoEnrique

¿Qué es el pisco?


----------



## Colchonero

Una bebida digestiva, muy suave, apenas tiene alcohol...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

SãoEnrique said:


> ¿Qué es el pisco?


Algo que es irresistible con jugo de limón y azúcar, el pisco sour (pronunciado sauer), aunque a los puristas se les frunza el ceño. En menos de media hora de fondos blancos, no vas a saber ni cómo se llamaba esa Fulana que te dejó.


----------



## Vampiro

Calambur said:


> ¿Es malo el de "Los artesanos...", Jorge?


Malazo.
A mi me provoca vinagrera.

_


----------



## Calambur

¡Joder!, me engañó el tendero.


----------



## Colchonero

Calambur said:


> ¡Joder!, me engañó el tendero.



Pobre hombre, le doy pocos días de vida.


----------



## Lurrezko

Que parezca un accidente...


----------



## Vampiro

Puedes darle el Artesanos, para que lo encuentren con ronchas tirado en la vereda, eso despista a cualquiera.
_


----------



## SãoEnrique

Colchonero said:


> Una bebida digestiva, muy suave, apenas tiene alcohol...



Jajaja gracias por la respuesta 



Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Algo que es irresistible con jugo de limón y azúcar, el pisco sour (pronunciado sauer), aunque a los puristas se les frunza el ceño. En menos de media hora de fondos blancos, no vas a saber ni cómo se llamaba esa Fulana que te dejó.



Gracias Adolfo, debe ser bueno la bebida limón y azúcar nada de mejor :')


----------

